# Iron Browser: Bitte helft mir den zum laufen zu bekommen

## Karsten1973

HI,

ich möchte gerne (wegen Google Wave) den Iron Browser laufen lassen. Er ist hier zu finden:

http://www.srware.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=17&t=833

ich hab ihn runtergeladen und versucht zu starten. Ich krieg:

 *Quote:*   

> ./iron: error while loading shared libraries: libnss3.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

 

Was ist zu tun?

----------

## Finswimmer

Was bekommst du denn?

----------

## Karsten1973

Danke, habs gefixt

----------

